# Werewolf [Townies Win]



## Superbird (Jul 18, 2011)

The King spoke from the podium at the end of the room. "All of you, you [size=+1]Peasants[/size], have been accepted today. A few of you are part of the royal guard, and the rest of you are worthless scum from the town. Nevertheless, you'll have to do, I guess. Tomorrow we will begin our discussions about what to do about the werewolves. For now, go home and get a good night's sleep...OR ELSE."

Upon his last word, everyone quickly filed out of the room, out of the castle and back to their homes for a traumatic night...

~​
The rules, in short:
•If you do not post in the thread for two consecutive days, you will be killed by me, the king. I will not accept your absence unless you specifically warn me beforehand that you will not be able to come.
•For those of you who have night actions, this modifies the rule above. If you do not send in an action for two consecutive nights OR post on two consecutive days, you will be killed by me. Unless you warn me in advance, in which case I will make an exception. You MAY send me a PM saying you do not wish to use your night action, which counts as sending in a night action.
•There is NO out-of-thread communication. Period. Unless the phrase "You *MAY* communicate" (INCLUDING the *bold underline*). If you are caught communicating out-of-thread, you WILL be disqualified as well as the person you were trying to contact.
•If a consensus is not reached within the day (because I cannot extend the already-existent day, I am not God), I will decide for you whom you may kill. If there are no votes, I will randomize who to kill, and if there is a tie I will also randomize that. You MAY abstain from lynching if you so please.

...And that should be everything.

*The Night lasts for 48 hours. Send in your night actions.*​


----------



## Superbird (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Night 1]*

A rooster cawed as the king slammed his scepter on the ground. The courtroom fell silent. "Citizens of Kingville!" he yelled. "Today is the day on which we begin discussion. Now, to begin, we shall have role call. Everyone. Say 'Here' around the table."

"Here."
"Here."
"Here."
"Here."
"Here."
...

The King paused and looked at the courtroom suspiciously. All of the peasants and Royal Guard's eyes widened in fear. "Where," the king bellowed, "is number six?" Nobody spoke. Again, the king spoke. "Where IS NUMBER SIX?"

Still nobody spoke. The King turned to the Royal Guard member next to him and mumbled something. The member immediately departed. For minutes the room was silent. Then, the member came back in, mumbling something to the king. The king frowned, then nodded, then slammed his scepter on the ground again.

"It has come to my attention that the reason Number Six has not shown up today is that he is DEAD. His body has gone missing entirely. It must be the work of...THE WEREWOLVES!"

The room gasped. 

"This only proves that the situation has grown more desperate. We must now converse, and decide who to exile. In other words, figure out who is the werewolf. Commence discussion!"

Then the room became lively.

*Skyman is dead. He was a Townie.*

*48 hours for discussion*


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

At this point there isn't a whole lot to go on. Guys, should we abstain, or make a random guess and hope we get lucky?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

I think we should have some discussion for a page or so, then lynch an inactive.


----------



## .... (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I think we should have some discussion for a page or so, then lynch an inactive.


This.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

So we have at least a Seer, a Doctor, and an Alien, right?
I wonder what else we have besides Townies.


----------



## Light (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Allright, so we have no information. Roleclaims, anyone?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Let me dig up me role and I'll claim


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

i have the best, most powerful EVAR
anyone wanna hear it????????


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

I don't wanna roleclaim or Ill get killed off.

If I must, though, I must.


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

That's a joke, but...

Yes, I do.

Roleclaiming is a bit silly right now, but if everyone does it then it's helpful.

EDIT: 



KR-9 said:


> I don't wanna roleclaim or Ill get killed off.
> 
> If I must, though, I must.


Of _course_ you will. Best roleclaim ever.

Whether you have an important role or not, that draws suspicion and the mafia knows to target you now. Mass roleclaims could solve this!


----------



## Light (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> i have the best, most powerful EVAR
> anyone wanna hear it????????


Lemme guess, Mafia?

I'm a bus driver.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

YOU ARE IN THE PRESENCE OF THE ALMIGHTY





























VELLAGER
This thing is OP
the only thing more EXTREMELY OVER POWERED would be ONESHOT VILLAGIR

I'd be able to use my Ultimate Villiger powahs ONCE


Best role, Y/Y?


----------



## .... (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

I'm a townie. :v


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

FIEN

I'm inspector. glace art clean


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Well, we have a doctor, right? So long as they don't claim, you're fine.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Ugh no

Inspector is the worst claim day one. It's like getting a giant blinking fluorescent sign that says "HI MAFIA!!! KILL ME!!!"

And that's not very helpful, isn't it?


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



KR-9 said:


> FIEN
> 
> I'm inspector. glace art clean


Great! Who did you inspect?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

I just said glace she's NM


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

... Oh. I cannot read at all for some reason.


----------



## Glace (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



KR-9 said:


> I just said glace she's NM


*points to pronoun* T^T

I'd rather not roleclaim now, if that's okay.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

I got Mafia is that a good role? Villager I shall kill you all mwhahahahaha


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

I will join the chorus of homicidal vanilla townies.

Not that it makes a difference, though-- roleclaiming as anything else is a terrible idea.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Gahhh I forgot to subscribe to this thread ><

Incidentally I'm a vanilla townie.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Townie.

Boring role is boring.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

wow there are like Four powered roles 

/sigh


----------



## Phantom (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Well Werewolf is like _the_ most basic form of the game. 


But if we lynch we have a less likely chance of hitting someone important, we'll most likely hit a townie. Sad as that is, but randylynch is an option. Maybe give it some more time, and go for inactive lynch?


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Let's lynch Glace. If he turns out to be Mafia, then we'll lynch KR-9, because we know he was lying.

(Sorry Glace, but I'm a logical person, and this is logical.).

And the best part, KR-9? Even if Glace turns out to be innocent, you're still not in the clear. It's entirely possible that you knew someone would suggest this, or picked a random person to say was not mafia. Basically, if we lynch Glace and he's Mafia, RK-9 is screwed. But if we lynch Glace and he's innocent, RK-9 still may be guilty.

So, I vote *Glace*, for the above reasons. Oh, and by the way, I'm townie. Boring, but hey.

Thoughts?


----------



## Glace (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Uh, *Coroxn*. Not wanting to roleclaim on the first day seems logical in my opinion. And seeing as how half of the roleclaims are vanilla and only one confirmed... well, yeah (remember that the confirmed vanilla is dead).

So yeah voting *Coroxn*.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

I guess we have no where else to go. I mean if all else fails we simply HAVE enough innocent roles to cover lynching mistakes because of the mass amount of townies.

*Glace*.

Sorry man.


----------



## Light (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Glace not wanting to roleclaim means he's probably going to claim something other than townsperson. If he were doctor there probably wouldn't be any reason to ever say so. So it would make sense that the mafia want to get rid of him. *Coroxn*


----------



## Phantom (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Light Yagami said:


> Glace not wanting to roleclaim means he's probably going to claim something other than townsperson. If he were doctor there probably wouldn't be any reason to ever say so. So it would make sense that the mafia want to get rid of him. *Coroxn*


 
If he were inspector he'd out and say it now, and then the doctor simply has to heal them every night and the game is set. So either he's a townie, ie useless except for voting, or mafia. 

But I think right now we need to stay safe. I mean if the inspector comes forward we'll know where to go with things.

EDIT: Any counterclaims would be helpful, since there are only one of both doctor and inspector.

EDIT: I'm staying on the bandwagon express until something better comes along.


----------



## Light (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

I don't see any reason for waiting to claim townsperson until day 2 when everyone else has already said that they are townspeople. And according to Superbird in the sign up thread, there could be other roles. But I agree, counter claims would be very helpful.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Light Yagami said:


> I don't see any reason for waiting to claim townsperson until day 2 when everyone else has already said that they are townspeople.


 
Confuzed.

Look, we need to keep doing this, or the mafia will keep picking us off. 

We also need to figure out what Superbird might have added in roles, if he did. Maybe roleblocker? Maybe JoAT?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Coroxn said:


> Let's lynch Glace. If he turns out to be Mafia, then we'll lynch KR-9, because we know he was lying.
> 
> (Sorry Glace, but I'm a logical person, and this is logical.).
> 
> ...


Normally I would agree with you but no one else has claimed Inspector so we have no real reason no to trust KR-9. That and the whole plan kind of sounds really suspicious. But this is me.

So by that logic I say *Coroxon*


----------



## Light (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Why decide not to roleclaim yet if you're just going to end up claiming townsperson?


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Man, I should really learn to shut up. Every time I start talking in a Mafia game, people start voting for me. Why? What is it about me that screams mafia? It's my long words, isn't it...
Anyway, Light, You're Kira! Even Glace himself said that me claiming to be a mafia means I'm a townie, so logically, he wouldn't want to claim townie because he's worried no one would believe him.

Listen, feel free to lynch me. But need I remind you, killing me will reveal me, and me alone. Killing Glace will also reveal RK-9. And aside from Light's reasoning, which rested on Glace being a doctor but not admitting it, the only argument against me is Glace's. Which was that I claimed to be a townie. Lots of people claimed to be a townie, Glace, why do I get such priority? 

Make you a deal. Lynch Glace, and if he turns out innocent, even I'll vote for myself.

Light, remember the reasons for voting for me?

"Glace not wanting to roleclaim means he's probably going to claim something other than townsperson."

No. Even Glace himself said that me claiming to be a townie means I'm a townie, so logically, he wouldn't want to claim townie because he's worried no one would believe him.

"If he were doctor there probably wouldn't be any reason to ever say so."

Yeah, that's right. Mafia would target him. But if he were an inspector when someone else had claimed to be, or a mafia member, there wouldn't be any reason to ever say so either. Claiming he's a doctor has little justification.

"So it would make sense that the mafia want to get rid of him."

Unless the mafia are like me, and they don't think not roleclaiming means insteant doctorate. And you are saying I'm mafia, so, no.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Light Yagami: They are basically saying they are something other than townie, but they aren't going to say what until whenever they feel like it. It's a common strategy, if a bad one. It's saying two things, to the naive innocent it says, 'I'm important don't lynch me', to the skeptical innocent it says, 'I'm covering because I'm mafia', to the mafia it says, "KILL ME NEXT".

EDIT: POST NINJA STRIKES AGAIN!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Coroxn said:


> Let's lynch Glace. If he turns out to be Mafia, then we'll lynch KR-9, because we know he was lying.
> 
> (Sorry Glace, but I'm a logical person, and this is logical.).
> 
> ...


>Implying that the above argument is logical

So what if we lynch Glace and he flips Scum? Sanities, remember? Unless Superbird specifically states that there aren't sanities.

I say we lynch a /real/ inactive.


EDIT: 4X Ninja'd Combo?
Coroxn, the reason why people vote for you is because you are blindly accusing people with faulty arguments, which is hugely scummy.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Ok who hasn't viewed the thread?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Well Coroxon, it's a little too early for crazy theories, isn't it? That might be why people want to lynch you. You're speculating on too little, and it's suspicious.


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Sizz-Lorr said:


> Normally I would agree with you but no one else has claimed Inspector so we have no real reason no to trust KR-9. That and the whole plan kind of sounds really suspicious. But this is me.
> 
> So by that logic I say *Coroxon*


How does this incriminate me at all? I never said KR-9 was mafia, I said we should check by killing Glace, whom we have no reason whatsover to trust or distrust.

Edit:I just completely incriminated myself basted on Sizzie's ninja post, didn't I? It matters not. I don't really think my theories are crazy. Or plural, even. Lynch Glace, and then we see if Rk-9 is truly an inspector or not.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Coroxn said:


> How does this incriminate me at all? I never said KR-9 was mafia, I said we should check by killing Glace, whom we have no reason whatsover to trust or distrust.


It completely incriminates you. You don't make a plan to check one unsuspicious player's alignment by trying to get an even less suspicious player lynched.
That's not how you play The Game. You just lost it.

*Coroxn*

Ι
Ι
V​


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> The Game. You just lost it.


.... I hate you LS99, so much, EVERY TIME I come on TCoD I swear somehow you make me lose.

I guess I go with *Coroxn.*


----------



## Zapi (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Eh, in AniChoice Mafia we all lynched Coroxn 'cause he was acting suspicious, and he turned out innocent. But things could be different here, so. *Coroxn*.


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Wow, you guys are going to feel so silly :D. No hard feelings, I promise.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Coroxn said:


> Wow, you guys are going to feel so silly :D. No hard feelings, I promise.


...I don't think we'll particularly care what you flip as. As long as the lynched is inactive or particularly scummy, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Glace (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Glace said:


> Uh, *Coroxn*. Not wanting to roleclaim on the first day seems logical in my opinion. And seeing as how half of the roleclaims are vanilla and only one confirmed... well, yeah (remember that the confirmed vanilla is dead).
> 
> So yeah voting *Coroxn*.





Coroxn said:


> Man, I should really learn to shut up. Every time I start talking in a Mafia game, people start voting for me. Why? What is it about me that screams mafia? It's my long words, isn't it...
> Anyway, Light, You're Kira! Even Glace himself said that me claiming to be a mafia means I'm a townie, so logically, he wouldn't want to claim townie because he's worried no one would believe him.
> 
> *... What? Nowhere in my post did I state that. You are clearly speculating here.*
> ...


Most of your argument is either theory or speculation.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

I feel bad if Coroxn is innocent, but his speculations aren't helping us at all, so it won't be a loss.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Unless Superbird specifically states that there aren't sanities.


The King slammed his scepter upon hearing the comment, and at once the entire room fell silent. "Well," he said, making everyone nervous, "I would argue that ALL of you are insane; but I do not think that any of you is unsane enough to do anything stupid. As much as I HATE to say this, all of you are perfectly sane." Then, he slammed his Scepter again. The room remained silent. Moments passed. Then, "GET BACK TO YOUR DISCUSSION, YOU STUPID IGNORANT FOOLS!"


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

O_o, someone get that guy a sammich. So I say let's do a final tally.

Your Grace! High Lord and Protector of the Realm, King Superbird, I, Phantom, a lowly citizen, vote that Ser *Coroxn* be taken to the gallows!


----------



## Light (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Coroxn said:


> he wouldn't want to claim townie because he's worried no one would believe him.


Why would he be afraid no one would believe him when so many other people have also claimed townie? He would be just another townie-claimer who happened to have been cleared by an  inspector claimer.



> Claiming he's a doctor has little justification.


Not saying he's doctor. I said there would be no reason to claim doctor, so the doctor would probably claim townsperson. There are a lot of other possible roles, if malevolent (like alien or terrorist) or unimportant.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Light Yagami said:


> Why would he be afraid no one would believe him when so many other people have also claimed townie? He would be just another townie-claimer who happened to have been cleared by an inspector claimer.


We aren't lynching because he's claiming townie. We're lynching him because he's making odd assumptions and creating suspicions when none need to be made. If he really is a townie it may be we'd be better off without him.




Light Yagami said:


> Not saying he's doctor. I said there would be no reason to claim doctor, so the doctor would probably claim townsperson. There are a lot of other possible roles, if malevolent (like alien or terrorist) or unimportant.


... We know this already... It's common sense. He isn't an activated alien, so if he is the alien, poof, we're good, no more alien. And if he's terrorist, we'll he'd have blown up by now.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Coroxn said:


> Let's lynch Glace. If he turns out to be Mafia, then we'll lynch KR-9, because we know he was lying.
> 
> (Sorry Glace, but I'm a logical person, and this is logical.).
> 
> ...


If KR-9 was Mafia, he would not need to "pick a random person to say was not mafia". If he is a mafia member, he knows who the mafia are, and by process of elimination he knows who the innocents are. He is not going to "screw up"; in effect, by lynching anyone KR-9 claims is innocent, you are more or less killing confirmed innocents.

You may be scum. You may not be scum. However, one thing is certain, *Coroxn*-- you sure don't think things through.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> You may be scum. You may not be scum. However, one thing is certain, *Coroxn*-- you sure don't think things through.


 
And therefore are not a good ally to have in the first place. We may be safer with you gone.


----------



## Mai (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Coroxn said:


> Let's lynch Glace. If he turns out to be Mafia, then we'll lynch KR-9, because we know he was lying.
> 
> (Sorry Glace, but I'm a logical person, and this is logical.).
> 
> ...


Yeah no. Wtf?

Everyone jumped on this, and _for good reason._ I had to leave almost immediately after you posted and couldn't reply, so sorry I'm sort of just bandwagoning.

*Coroxn.* Why? _Because you're saying that we should lynch a confirmed innocent to confirm another innocent, and also saying that that if the confirmed innocent is innocent then it has no effect on whether RK-9 is mafia._

However, I do have a word about RK-9: I can remember him fakeclaiming inspector _a lot._ And I remember he confirmed mafia members as innocent first! (Which is a Bad Idea, in my opinion.) Honestly, I sort of doubt his claim more than I would normally. However, I suspect you a lot more and you're being highly illogical. Doubting the inspector is fine! I do too.

This isn't the way to go about proving him, though. And if anyone wants to counterclaim (which seems unlikely at this point!), that _would._

Sorry if this is rude.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

My brain hurts I think I'm going to go insane hearing all the arguing on day one god I can't take it

*Wargle* get me the heck _outta here_


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Yeah first time I fakeclaimed I was an idiot but I'm serious; I be inspector


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Wargle said:


> My brain hurts I think I'm going to go insane hearing all the arguing on day one god I can't take it
> 
> *Wargle* get me the heck _outta here_


 

Wait, what?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*



Phantom said:


> Wait, what?


I think she's just confused about all the arguing and going AGGGHH


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

Whew! I thought they were blowing up for a second.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 1]*

...And just then, everyone noticed it was getting dark. The room's conversation began to fade away into nothing. It was at this point that the King stood up again. Every body in the room went erect again. "So," the King boomed, "Have we come to an agreement?" 

Everybody in the room nodded or said yes—everyone, that is, except for one, who was yelling "NO NO NO IT WASN'T ME DON'T LYNCH ME". The King slammed his scepter on the ground, and that guy immediately shut up. 

"Well then," the King bellowed, "We have reached a verdict. Coroxn! Come!" A villager, the same one who had been earlier yelling crazily, nervously stepped forward and knelt before the King. "Now, PEASAnt," the King said, "I have decided to exile you from the village...no, even better. Guards!"

About six members of the Royal Guard streamed into the room.

"Excellent response time," the King said. "Now, take this man and prepare the Guillotine." The guards took Coroxn, who began to wail again as he was taken off. For several minutes nobody moved. Then a guard came back.

"Uh," the guard replied nervously, "That man has been executed. We searched him completely. There was no sign of him being a werewolf. I'm sorry, my Liege." 

The King pondered this for a second, then turned back to the crowd of people still in the room. "See, you've executed an innocent," he said in that sweet voice that makes you so nervous when it's being used by a figure of authority. Maybe tomorrow you can get your act together, you stupid peasants. DISMISSED."


*Coroxn* was executed. He was a *Villager*.

*The night will last 48 hours. Send in your night actions.*​


----------



## Superbird (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Night 1]*

Okay, the night lasts 72 hours then.


It was the crack of dawn as everyone filed into the room. The King slammed his scepter just as soon as everyone was seated. 

"All right," the King said, "I hope everyone had a restful night, because tonight the werewolves have struck again for sure. Now. Is everyone here?" The King surveyed all of the chairs at the table. There were two empty, those of Skyman and Coroxn. 

The King's eyes widened. "What?", he exclaimed, "The werewolves didn't eat anyone tonight?" But he couldn't help noticing that one of his villagers was acting a little more antsy today...

*No one died last night.*

*Daytime Discussion lasts 48 hours*​


----------



## Mai (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Night 1]*

Okay then! This is nice. Who did you inspect, KR-9?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Ok, so, there is no kill last night. Awesome. 

Can someone recap what has happened so far? I just got here.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Well, that's a pleasant change; no deaths!  I'm going to guess the wolves attacked RK-9 and got blocked by the healer.


----------



## Glace (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Yay no death~ 

still not gonna roleclaim though


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*



ole_schooler said:


> Well, that's a pleasant change; no deaths!  I'm going to guess the wolves attacked RK-9 and got blocked by the healer.



Or a roleblocker. Or just lazy Mafia.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Actually Riza, I don't know if there _is_ a roleblocker in this game, it's pretty standard :|

Like no one has any powers, if we are to believe what went on yesterday (game-time)


----------



## Mai (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*



Rizadon said:


> Ok, so, there is no kill last night. Awesome.
> 
> Can someone recap what has happened so far? I just got here.


We talked about whether or not we should abstain and many people claimed villager. Light Yagami claimed bus driver.


KR-9 claimed inspector, said Glace was not mafia. More people claimed villagers. Coroxn did something suspicious (tried to lynch Glace), and everyone decided to lynch him. 

Superbird popped in and said there were no sanities. 

More people bandwagoned on Coroxn, including me. I said that RK-9 fakeclaims as inspector a lot, not really because I didn't believe him but because that really does happen. 

Wargle complained about the arguing and voted for herself as a joke.

Coroxn was lynched; he was innocent.

Day happened, no one died.
---

There.

I personally think it was a healer or something of the sort. It makes more sense than a lucky roleblocker to me.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

I thought role blockers were in every game with lots of people.=/

Meh....so what now? I'm not really caught up.

Edit: Ninja'd, sinceeveryone's roleclaiming, I might as well, but I dont know if i should.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

If you want to, you can. Most of the roleclaimers claimed to be vanilla townies anyway (except KR-9 and Light Yagami)


----------



## Mai (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Yeah, but this probably has only a small amount of powered roles.

That's really all that happened. If you want more specifics then go read it yourself. I suppose we're just waiting for KR-9 now.

If you want to, Rizadon. It's your choice.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

I'm the healer. I healed Phantom last night, cause I saw her post that said that LS somehow always makes her lose, and I wanted to help her. 

And there's no death.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*



Rizadon said:


> I'm the healer. I healed Phantom last night, cause I saw her post that said that LS somehow always makes her lose, and I wanted to help her.
> 
> And there's no death.


...
Really.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Yes.

I dont think the no death was a coincidence. Someone obviouly targeted Phantom. Either that or lazy Mafia.


----------



## Mai (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*



Rizadon said:


> I'm the healer. I healed Phantom last night, cause I saw her post that said that LS somehow always makes her lose, and I wanted to help her.
> 
> And there's no death.


... I can't understand why you would think that's what she meant. Nevertheless, I guess that's helpful! Heal KR-9 tonight, though.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

...
Also, your Celebi in your sig is still glitchy.

No offence, but that is seriously the stupidest reason for healing someone that I've ever heard.


----------



## Glace (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*



Rizadon said:


> Yes.
> 
> I dont think the no death was a coincidence. Someone obviouly targeted Phantom. Either that or lazy Mafia.


I don't think you should jump to conclusions, really. There are many other things that could have occurred last night.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

I dontknow if Ishould, cause If i heal KR-9, the mafia will go for someone else.

If I die the next night, Remember that I'm suspicious of LS. Since I role claimed, no doubt the mafia will go for me,and I'm pretty sure healers cant self heal. So if idie, i'm suspicious of LS. (since i wont be able to say it if i die.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*



Rizadon said:


> I dontknow if Ishould, cause If i heal KR-9, the mafia will go for someone else.
> 
> If I die the next night, Remember that I'm suspicious of LS. Since I role claimed, no doubt the mafia will go for me,and I'm pretty sure healers cant self heal. So if idie, i'm suspicious of LS. (since i wont be able to say it if i die.)


...What are you talking about?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Your usually not a role in other mafia games, and I'm saying who i'm am suspicious of now since the mafia will obviously target the important roles, and by then, it'll be too late to get my say. 

Anyway, what to do now?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

????????

Uh, anyway... Any more leads?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

sorry if i type confusing, i cant word it any better.

Apparently,we have to wait for KR-9's inspection before anything I believe.


----------



## Glace (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*



Rizadon said:


> Your usually not a role in other mafia games, and I'm saying who i'm am suspicious of now since the mafia will obviously target the important roles, and by then, it'll be too late to get my say.
> 
> Anyway, what to do now?


I think that just because you claim a role doesn't mean everyone will beliece that exact second.

But yeah.


----------



## Mai (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

...

If you're suspicious of LS, just _say why._ Letting people know is important, but if you don't give a real reason then it's likely to be ignored. 

Bluh. Okay, you really do need to heal KR-9. He is the inspector. He is going to die if he is not healed and the mafia targets him. So. Are you going to heal him or not?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Unless the mafia is _smart_ and _avoids_ RK-9 because he's an obvious choice for a heal and they don't want to waste a kill


Also: Most GMs (not sure of Superbird) Allow self healing. I do it a lot


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

I personally don't allow self healing, because then the healer heals themself instead of helping other people.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Karkat be mafia


----------



## Mai (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Oh, okay. *Karkat.*

It depends on the flavor for me. If it's logical enough, I'll allow it.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Okay?
*Karkandy*


----------



## .... (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*



Rizadon said:


> I'm pretty sure healers cant self heal.


It depends on the GM.

EDIT NINJA'D: *Karkat*.


----------



## Glace (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

*Karkat*


----------



## Zapi (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

*jumps on *Karkat* bandwagon*


----------



## ole_schooler (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Hold up, folks, I though of something else:  There's an alien in this game (it's one of the listed roles).  There were no deaths last night.  Assuming the werewolves were not the betting kind (betting the doctor was dead, that is), they would have targeted a random player last night, rather than the obvious choice of KR-9 (who could be lying, I suppose, but it's statistically a bad call at this point).  If they hit the alien...well, we could easily be walking into an early failure.  

That being said, I think there's time to look at other suspicious leads.  Rizadon, why did you claim healer?  I mean, at this point, it's an amazingly bad move.  If the King doesn't allow self-healing, you are dead tonight.  Even if self-healing is allowed, you have to either choose yourself or KR-9 (or, well, someone else, but those are the two more logical options) and we have a 50/50 chance of losing one of you tonight, probably you.  That is, assuming you're telling the truth.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Or maybe you're mafia trying to help a friend. Gonna inspect you n3

edit;wait karkat isn't he always mafia oshi


----------



## Mai (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

No, Karkat is always alien. I actually considered that once, but I forgot alien was in this game. (He was alien in one of my mafias, actually! I haven't had an alien since.)

Is there a vig? I don't think this would be the sort of game to have a mafia doctor, so I suggest we get rid of Karkat during the night and lynch someone else today. 

I feel... somewhat compelled to believe Rizadon, honestly. She's done some _really bizarre_ things before.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

thank you a voice of reason.

Anyway, I must agree with Ole Schooler- doctor claim is an unbelievably awful move at this point. Not only are you now extremely likely to get targeted by the mafia, you have basically given the mafia a huge upper hand because every night you have to either heal yourself out of paranoia or try to heal another likely target, but risk your own life in the process. Regardless of if you give yourself essential eternal life by healing yourself every night, or if you try to be heroic and heal another and you get killed, you have basically removed the advantage of healing for the innocents. This is precisely why babies shouldn't be allowed to dual wield flintlock pistols people with power roles _shouldn't claim as their power role_ until it can give the innocents a major lead. I don't think healers should claim as healers at all, but that is irrelevant at this point unless you happen to be lying.

And on Day Two of all times! It's not like there was this huge blow to us (oh right no deaths) and its definitely not like your claim could have won it for us. I mean really, if you are the healer that is a good and fair point to roleclaim, but we haven't got _any_ of the mafia yet (theoretically speaking from my viewpoint; I don't necessarily believe KR-9 but I'll see when this day ends, won't I?), so your claim is pretty much of no use to us at this point, and all the help (ALL of it) to the mafia.

Gah I'm sorry but I'm ranting now.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Read Entire page as: We're fucked.


----------



## Light (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Night 1]*



Superbird said:


> The King's eyes widened. "What?", he exclaimed, "The werewolves didn't eat anyone tonight?" *But he couldn't help noticing that one of his villagers was acting a little more antsy today...*


That kinda made me think alien.

*Karkat*, by the way.


----------



## Mai (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

... If you're thinking alien then why would you vote for Karkat?


----------



## Light (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

...Because KR-9 said he was mafia? I was saying I think no one died last night because the alien was activated. And if Karkat was alien he should have shown up innocent last night because the inspection would have happened before the killing/ activation. Right?


----------



## Mai (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Well, I have the alien show up as mafia when they're inspected even when it's that same night. Relatedly, Butterfree does it that same way (apparently) as shown in the Mafia Rules.

Of course, that scale allows info roles to be roleblocked. Which I and probably several others don't do.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*



Light Yagami said:


> ...Because KR-9 said he was mafia? I was saying I think no one died last night because the alien was activated. And if Karkat was alien he should have shown up innocent last night because the inspection would have happened before the killing/ activation. Right?


Activated aliens show up as mafia; I'm not sure which way Superbird does it, but anyway.

No comment. :) I might be mafia. You might make me go tick tick boom. Who knows?

Oh right, I do, and I am most certainly Mafia. 

That being said, I think it's time to jump on the *me* bandwagon. Is this a good idea??? As Ozzy Osbourne once said, _DON'T ASK ME, I DON'T KNOW!!!_ >:O


----------



## Light (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

The odds are technically against the person inspected out of all the people who could show up mafia to be alien.

Anyhow, which way do you do it, Superbird?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Um I'm not certain what he's doing here.

Wearing the hood? Being the Alien?

Who could know.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

The way the inspection would be determined on an Alien activated the same night would depend on the relative time of the inspector's inspection. If it was before the kill, the Alien would appear innocent, and vice versa.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

So Karkat is either Mafia, or activated alien. If any of us want to win, an activated alien should be gone at night, and we wont get blown up. 

And yeah, in retrospect...roleclaiming probably wasnt good. But the job of the healer must heal everyone important, so I'll heal KR-9 tonight. 

But we probably shouldnt lynch karkat, sincehe might be activated alien. However, him voting for himself is very suspicious....


----------



## Mai (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Well, the mafia doesn't want the alien to win either. So if Karkat is alien he'll definitely be dead tomorrow.

Relatedly, none of us have changed their votes. I suggest we either *abstain* or inactive!lynch.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

If we lynch an activated alien, then mafia and innocent will both lose, soyeah, he'll probably be dead.

I dont know if we should inactive lynch, but I will ifeveryone else will.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

I'm sticking with karkat, heshouldve kept his mouth closed and it might be him trying to fakehint alien


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Or it could be real and we could all lose.


----------



## Mai (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

... Don't you think it would just be a little bit _safer_ to let the vig take care of it? He'll probably be dead tomorrow, and I don't want to lose the game by calling him out on that.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Ok then, I'll vote * Abstain *

And there might not be a vig, but if ANY of us want to live, then the mafia'll take care of him. If he isnt dead tomarrow,then he's not alien and is mafia.


----------



## Mai (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

(Actually, it could also be this brilliant but unlikely bluff where he's an inactive alien and the mafia activates him. But if both the mafia and the vig targets him we'll be fine.)


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

If there is a vig. Should we lynch someone else or abstain?


----------



## Mai (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Honestly, let's first concentrate on not getting Karkat lynched. I'm all up for inactive!lynching, but abstaining will be easier to gain votes for and probably won't have as many people objecting.


----------



## .... (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

* Abstain. *


----------



## Light (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

*Abstain*

Or inactive lynch if everyone wants.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

*Abstain.*


----------



## Light (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

KR-9, how early did you send in your inspection?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

This is why I always send in my night actions maybe ~20 minutes till day if I can.

Also, *No lynch* because Kam could be. But he voted for himself which is a really bad thing to for aliens to do early on and Kam is smarter than that and could be mafia voting for himself as to appear alien and avoid lynch. weither way Vig(if we have one) should kill him, because if he's mafia he won't die and if we dont have one, dear god let him be alien and we have a semi-competent Mafia


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

>:\

I 100% doubt that Karkat is an Alien.


----------



## Light (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

The only way you could know 100% is if you were the mafia.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

I didn't say I was sure.
I said I doubted it.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

I sent it after the reminder


----------



## Mai (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Because I /love/ to contradict people...

He could also know because he's the alien himself. Or his lover.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Yes.
That is definately it.
You got me.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Sorry, I haven't been on much of the day and I'll have to go shortly. So uh,* taking back my vote and abstaining*.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

*Abstain*


----------



## ole_schooler (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

So much for other leads.  *Abstain*.  (On a side note, I feel ridiculously powerful; with one post I got a person un-lynched!)


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*



ole_schooler said:


> (On a side note, I feel ridiculously powerful; with one post I got a person un-lynched!)


With one post you got one person who is most likely Mafia unlynched >:\

Of course, if a Vig kills Karkat tonight, I'm happy.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

How about this; mafia kill karkat. If you don't we could probably assume he's mafia and kill him


----------



## Light (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*



ole_schooler said:


> So much for other leads.  *Abstain*.  (On a side note, I feel ridiculously powerful; with one post I got a person un-lynched!)


I think I deserve partial credit.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*



Light Yagami said:


> I think I deserve partial credit.


I'm willing to share the credit/blame.  Because, really, we only delayed the lynching a day, assuming Karkat isn't killed tonight.  But I'm okay with this, because it means at least not an immediate alien win.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

*Mawile* has posted less than anyone else.

Is this game lynch-required?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*



> •If a consensus is not reached within the day (because I cannot extend the already-existent day, I am not God), I will decide for you whom you may kill. If there are no votes, I will randomize who to kill, and if there is a tie I will also randomize that. You MAY abstain from lynching if you so please.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Oh? Okay then :)

*abstain*


----------



## .... (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> *Mawile* has posted less than anyone else.


I'm a townie with little to say. That's all.

Also, *abstain.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Well, duh, everyone's a townie. :O


----------



## ole_schooler (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Well, duh, everyone's a townie. :O


Except you; you're either an alien or Mafia.  The night will tell.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

We have alot of Abstains...so...i guess it's a fucking boring day.

If Karkat is alien, the he's already activated because 1) his inspection was mafia, and only mafia or activated aliens are shown up as that. 2) when today started, superbird said one player was antsy. That probably means activation. If the mafia (Or vig if we have one) dont kill karkat, then it's safe to assume he himself is mafia.

So....*Abstain*


----------



## Phantom (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

I'm here!

Sorry I haven't had internet for like.. A week.

Anyways, hopping on the *abstain* bandwagon since there's no point to otherwise...

Rizadon who'd you heal last night?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

i said it earlier, did i not?

I healed Phantom (cause you said LS somehow always makes you lose, and I dont like patterns.)

I'm gonna heal KR-9 tonight. I am probably risking my life for this, but as long as i can protect the inspector and other important people.

Plus, it seems karkat is supposedly alien, so if any of us want to win, then the mafia must kill karkat, to be safe and not get blown up. If they dont, then it's safe to assume Karkat is a real Mafia.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

*Abstain*


----------



## Superbird (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

The day went rather smoothly, with everyone participating in the discussion. At one point one villager accused another, but then they came to an agreement. The antsy one the King saw at the beginning of the day was possibly even more antsy now. He couldn't tell. 

But it was getting dark, and no one had come to an agreement. As the King slammed his scepter on the ground, he thought briefly about the townspeople's decisions. Finally, he came to a conclusion. "Though I do not support your choice to not exile someone," he said, "I suppose there is no other way. However, I will be disappointed if tomorrow there is no one with which to feed the dragon."

Someone piped up. "...d-d-dragon?"

The King smiled evilly. "Ah, yes. We keep it in the dungeons." The villagers all began to get scared. "And I will feed all of you to it if you do not vacate my castle at once. I expect to see every single one of you back here tomorrow." 

And everyone filed out of the courtroom.

*No one was lynched.

48-72 hours for night actions*​


----------



## Superbird (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Night 2]*

It was an abnormally long night. Enough for everyone to get a lot of rest. Thus, when they all filed into the court the next day they were perfectly chipper and ready to participate. Most of them, anyway.

The King slammed down his scepter. He took the role call. There was one person missing. "GUARDS!", the King yelled, "Hurry down to Phantom's house; find out why she's not here.

Almost three hours passed. Eventually the guards came back in. "M-m-my l-leige...—"

"WHAT TOOK YOU SO LONG?"

"Y-y-your k-kingship, w-we checked her h-house..."

The other guard began to continue the conversation. "She wasn't there, so we searched almost half the city. Eventually, we did find her body in a house not her own. There were signs of a struggle, and a lot of dark wolf hair on the floor."

The King paused. "Good job," he eventually mumbled, "Since you brought back that information I won't kill you." Then, he turned to the Townspeople. "COMMONERS! We have discovered that one of you has been killed somehow. It is *Phantom*, a WEREWOLF!"

The room broke into a gigantic amount of chatter, until the King slammed down his scepter again. "Okay," he said, "Those are the facts. Now, have your discussion."

*Phantom* died during the night. She was *A Werewolf*!

*60 hours for daytime discussion.*​


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

You know who is also werewolf?

*Ole Schooler.*

This is way too easy.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

You know what else is way too easy?

*Be a Martyr (KR-9)*


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

wait wha?

oshi?

or something?

ah?

martyr?

am I scared?

do I die?

why am I confused?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Goddamn Terrorists.

We gotta lynch Ole Schooler and Karkat.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Almost immediately, KR-9, who had previously claimed to be a detective, began to talk a out the results of his supposed searches the night before. He made an accusation, but then--

"That's enough! Stop it!!!". Doc Scratch was standing on the table, quickly becoming hairier and hairier. Fear showed in KR-9's eyes as Doc Scratch lunged at him, grasping his target's neck with his teeth. Without delay the Royal Guard rushed in and sliced the Werewolf in two. But it was too late. KR-9 was dead.

*KR-9* is dead. He was *Innocent*.
*Doc Scratch* is dead. He was *a Werewolf*.

*Approximately 57 more hours for dayti e discussion*​

For the record, I GM Terrorists as innocent on inspection but Mafia on death.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> We gotta lynch Ole Schooler and Karkat.


Agreed, but which one should we lynch first?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 2]*

Uhh... Maybe Ole-Schooler?
I suppose so.
*Ole-Schooler*
Hopefully that Vig that killed the Mafia last night has Daykill abilities?


----------



## Zapi (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Yeah, sure. *ole_schooler*


----------



## .... (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

*ole_schooler.*


----------



## Mai (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Sure, *ole_schooler.* Hopefully there's only three mafia! (Four, if you count the terrorist.) It's a fairly resonable distribution.


----------



## Light (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

*ole_schooler*

Should we be worried no one else died last night? I mean, there is probably an activated alien out there who the werewolves neglected to kill. Or do we assume Phantom was the don and didn't get to kill last night because she was already killed?


----------



## Mai (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

I'd say there was probably a doctor block.


----------



## Glace (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

*ole_schooler*


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*



Mai said:


> I'd say there was probably a doctor block.


Well, i healed KR-9 last night. The mafia could have thought i was bluffing. (I'm not really sure. It could have been that phantom was roleblocked)

I cant believe she was mafia! (Last time i take pity on someone for no reason!)

But lets go with *Ole-schooler*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

_HE HE HE_

*ole_schooler*


----------



## Wargle (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Ok wtf Kam. You are messing with my mind I don't like this I wanna go to bed here have this *Kam*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*



Wargle said:


> Ok wtf Kam. You are messing with my mind I don't like this I wanna go to bed here have this *Kam*


_*he he he*_


----------



## Mai (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Kam's definitely not alien now (he'd be dead already), but honestly Wargle's been pretty unhelpful. Maybe she should be our lynch in two days (Kam should be next, after *ole_schooler).*


----------



## Wargle (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

I would be more helpful, but this game is at really bad time for me and I have a lot of more important things on my mind other than being vanilla.

But I misvoted and meant to vote *ole_schooler*


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Yeah, I vote *ole_schooler* as well.  Gotta follow the crowd, I guess.


----------



## Mai (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

THIS IS STUPID. 

Do we want to kill Kam first or what?

Keep in mind that ole_schooler tried to steer us away from him earlier, so. I really doubt that they're alien.

Of course there /is/ a confirmed alien. It's just not either one of them, in my opinion.


----------



## Light (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Does terrorist know who the mafia are? If not then ole_schooler could very well be alien.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

IIRC, Terrorists dont know the mafia, and neither dont the mafia know them.

And mai, i guess we could lynch either one of them.


----------



## Mai (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Well, *Kam* is the safer choice at this point. Sort of.

I usually have terrorists as not knowing who the mafia are. But it's the GM's decision.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Some GMs let the Mafia and Terrorist talk.

EDIT: Oh yeah, *Karkat*

EDIT2: Nevermind that vote


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

I'm flipping a coin to see who to lynch.

(1 Kam lynch, 2 OS lynch)

1, So *Kam*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Why were we set on lynching Ole_Schooler then switching to kk?


----------



## Mai (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

ole_schooler claimed alien. Again. I think it would be better to safe!lynch everything, and because Kam isn't dead he's a slightly better choice.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

I don't see an Alien claim.


----------



## Mai (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*



ole_schooler said:


> Yeah, I vote *ole_schooler* as well.  Gotta follow the crowd, I guess.


You don't see an alien claim? It's implied at the very least. Why else would they vote for themselves?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

It could also be reverse Psychology. But if he is an alien, the the mafia would want to out him, so he'd be dead in the next day phase.

It doesnt matter what order we out them, as long as it happens.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*



Mai said:


> You don't see an alien claim? It's implied at the very least. Why else would they vote for themselves?


Because he knew he was fucked and probably couldn't stop the lynch any other way?


----------



## Zapi (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Um, jumping on the bandwagon and changing my vote to *Karkat Vantas*.


----------



## Mai (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Exactly. I think they're bluffing too, but at least we have more evidence against Kam being alien than ole_schooler being alien.

We're getting rid of a mafia (most likely) either way, so why not switch? I don't remember you believing he was alien.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

You know, Either Ole Schooler is mafia or activated alien, since KR-9 was the detective and said his results (Right before he was blasted to smitherines) that Ole Schooler was mafia.

Like mai said, Kam is probably the safer choice. We can Lynch ole Schooler the next day phase, though.


----------



## Mai (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

... Where did everyone go?

DarkAura, LS99, Zapi and I have been the only ones for ~13 posts!


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

I know!

You know, A month ago, i was searching the mafia thread (Bored) and I saw that some people dont post as much when their Mafia.

So....that could be something....


----------



## Light (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

I'm here, and switching to *Karkat*.


----------



## Glace (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Keeping my vote for ole_schooler because his "claim" doesn't convince me that he's alien. Maybe he just voted for himself because he knew that he would be lynched? >:/


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

^ EXACTLY


----------



## Wargle (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Oh what I vote Kam and I'm nuts and now everyone's bandwagoning him.

*Kam*


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

Well, frankly, I'm surprised Karkat hasn't voted for themselves yet.  It's a pretty good trick; people get nervous if you vote for yourself.  Me, I wasn't trying to pull anything, I just jumped on the bandwagon.  However, I do like this new bandwagon a little better, as it gives me another day to live, so votes for *Karkat*!

And I'm curious, what is the greater evidence that Karkat is alien, Mai?  If it's because I suggested it, well, I came up with the initial idea of an alien being activated, and I'm a lying liar who lies.  You probably shouldn't use that as a factor.


----------



## Mai (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

I said against, if you were talking about this post.

I figure that Karkat is less likely to be be alien _now_ because he's not dead yet. Earlier I wasn't sure, because he has voted for himself when he was alien in the past. You're more likely to be alien (I guess) because if the mafia activated you last night they haven't had a chance to dispose of you. Tomorrow if you're not dead we'll know you're not alien.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

...guys, did it ever occur to you that maybe the Mafia _aren't_ going to vote for ole_schooler?


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*



Mai said:


> I said against, if you were talking about this post.
> 
> I figure that Karkat is less likely to be be alien _now_ because he's not dead yet. Earlier I wasn't sure, because he has voted for himself when he was alien in the past. You're more likely to be alien (I guess) because if the mafia activated you last night they haven't had a chance to dispose of you. Tomorrow if you're not dead we'll know you're not alien.


Ah, my mistake; I misread the post.  And you do have a point, and I doubt I'll survive too long in any case.  I probably shouldn't of put everyone's mind on the alien, though.  Makes it less likely I'll win now, either because I defended a Mafia member with it, put everyone's hackles up so I won't get lynched, or accidentally prevented my lover from being lynched so we both win.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

The debate didn't go on for very long before accusations were made against the one the claimed Detective had accused. However, then someone brought up another point and the voting swayed to the suspicious party the day before. The man, named Karkat Vantas, was brought before the King, a rebellious yet withdrawn look on his face. 

"Well then," the King said, rather pleased that his villagers had reached a consesus so quickly, "I don't think any further conversation is necessary. Are there any objections to lynching this man?" Karkat began to speak up, but the King stopped him. "No? Good." 

Ten minutes later, the guards stepped back into the room. "Sir," one said, "We have the results of the lynch. The man tried to attack us as we brought him to the Gallows. We've confirmed that he was indeed a werewolf."

The King clapped his hands. "Excellent work, citizens. Now, go and get a good night's sleep so that you can stay chipper tomorrow." 

*Karkat Vantas* was lynched. He was *a Werewolf*!

*48 hours* (seriously this time) *for night actions!*​


----------



## Superbird (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Night 3]*

The day began like normal. Everyone filed into the courtroom, sleepy but ready to have another day of fun conversation. The King took roll call, finding one person was missing. A member of the Royal Guard. 

"Guards!", the King bellowed, "Check its chambers! Find it." A few minutes later, the guards reappeared holding a mangled corpse. Or skeleton, rather. The werewolves have had their meal tonight, apparently. 

The King actually looked kind of sad for a little, but as he turned to face the council his face became stern and powerful again. "PEASANTS!", he roared. "We have another casualty. We cannot afford to go on like this. Find the werewolf!" 

And discussion began.

*Mai* was dead. It was a *Villager*.

*~120 hours for daytime discussion.*​
Hey, I'll be away from a computer, so...


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 4]*

*Glace* is definitely suspicious.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

*Ole-Schooler*, unless anybody who isn't them objects.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 4]*

*ole_schooler*
I think we decided we were going to vote them if they didn't die, unless I'm getting my mafia games confused.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 3]*

I think you are confused about being confused.
CONFUCEPTION
Yo dawg, so I heard you like confusion, so I put some confusion in your confusion so you can be confused while you're confused


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 4]*

You know, an inspection a few day phases back revealed OS was mafia, so if that was the inspection, then by then, he'd either be activated alien or mafia. Now, if any of us wanted to win, the mafia would have disposed of the activated alien the last night phase. This proves he is in fact mafia.

*Ole-Schoooler*


----------



## Light (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 4]*

I still wonder what that antsy villager was about. Maybe Phantom was the alien.

*Ole_schooler*


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 4]*

Oh all right.  *Ole_schooler*.  I'm terrible at this mafia bit.  GG, guys :D


----------



## Wargle (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 4]*

O wait what? Are you saying you're alien or the last mafia?


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 4]*



Wargle said:


> O wait what? Are you saying you're alien or the last mafia?


Yes.  (Logician's answer, probably a lie.)


----------



## Wargle (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 4]*

>.> Damn you TV Tropes!


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 4]*



ole_schooler said:


> Yes.  (*Mathematician*'s Answer, probably a lie.)


Fix'd


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 4]*

Arrggh!! screw it! He's obviously mafia!

He's not alien cause

1)he'd be outed already if he was alien

2)the last day phase, Mai gave him the most suspicion, and then she was out of the game this day phase. Suspicous?

I rest my case. *OLE SCHOOLER*


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 4]*

No, I meant logician's answer, I learned about inclusive or's in Logic 101.

And yes, I'm definitely Mafia, no doubt about it, no way I'm an alien.  I'm just voting for myself for a sense of fair play.  And to win the game.

Did I mention I'm a townie?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 4]*

So, if there is a next day, any ideas for a lynch?


----------



## Superbird (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 4]*

The meeting begins, and ole_schooler immediately accuses Glace. However, the rest of the town completely ignores them and instead accuses the accuser of being a werewolf. The rest of the day drags on without much happening, and eventually it ends with ole_schooler backing into a corner and pretty much giving up on life. 

Handing themself over to the executioners without complaint, ole_schooler leaves the room. Ten minutes later a suspiciously furry head on a silver platter is brought in. 

The King smiles, slamming his scepter down. "PEASANTS!", he yells, quieting everyone down immediately. "I believe..." dramatic pause... "...that we have managed to completely eradicate the werewolves! Congratulations!" He thinks for a second. "...And for helping, all of you get a free twenty gold coins!"

Someone shouts out from the crowd, "Really?"

"No. Court DISMISSED. Don't come back tomorrow."

...and everyone filed out of the room, free from the threats of werewolves.

*ole_schooler* was lynched. They were *a werewolf!*

*The werewolves have been eradicated! The innocents WIN!*
*Also the Lovers*​
Roles and actions lists up in the next post.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

AWW YEAH
I KNEW IT


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2011)

Great! I was a bodyguard, actually.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 14, 2011)

hooray for terrorists!

:D


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 4]*

I was a townie


----------



## Superbird (Aug 14, 2011)

[size=+2]*List of roles (+Flavor Text)*[/size]​


> Werewolf
> You are the first-in-command of the werewolves. Your fellow werewolves (__1__ and ___2__) are reeeeeally hungry, so you’ve gotta kill the townspeople to feed ‘em. Each night, you may kill and eat one player. If you die, then __1__ will take over as the first-in-command. You win when you outnumber the villagers. You may NOT communicate out-of-thread with the other werewolves.
> 
> Werewolf
> ...


*Who had what*

•Sizz-Lorr - Martyr
•Mai - Bodyguard
•Glace - Alien
•DarkAura - Doctor
•Phantom – Werewolf 1
•Skyman - Peasant
•Zapi – Lover 1
•Wargle - Peasant
•KR-9 - Detective
•LS99 - Peasant
•ole_schooler – Werewolf 3
•Coroxn - Peasant
•Karkat Vantas – Werewolf 2
•Mawile - Peasant
•Light Yagami – Lover 2


[size=+2]*Actions Log*[/size]​

```
Night 0
•Mai(Bodyguard) protected ole_schooler
•KR-9(Detective) inspected Glace(Alien); came up with Innocent.
•Phantom(Werewolf 1) killed Skyman(Peasant)

DAY 1
•The town lynches Coroxn(Peasant). 
•Players who didn’t post: DarkAura, ole_schooler

Night 1
•Phantom(Werewolf 1) activated Glace(Alien)
•DarkAura(Doctor) protects Phantom(Werewolf 1)
•Mai(Bodyguard) protects KR-9(Detective)
•KR-9(Detective) inspected Karkat Vantas(Werewolf); came up Werewolf.

DAY 2
•The town abstains. 
•Players who didn’t post: --

NIGHT 2
•Phantom(Werewolf 1) kills DarkAura(Doctor). 
•Mai(Bodyguard) protects DarkAura(Doctor), survives and kills Phantom(Werewolf 1)
•KR-9(Detective) inspects ole_Schooler(Werewolf 3); came up Werewolf. 
•DarkAura(Doctor) heals KR-9. 

DAY 3
•The town lynches Karkat Vantas(Werewolf 2)
•Players who didn’t post: --

NIGHT 3
•Mai(Bodyguard) protects DarkAura(Doctor)
•ole_schooler(Werewolf 3) kills Mai(Bodyguard)
•DarkAura fails to send in a night action.

DAY 4
•The town lynches ole_schooler(Werewolf 3)
•Innocents win
•Lovers win
```


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 14, 2011)

Inspectorhax
:3


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Werewolf [Day 4]*

I was gonna say congrats on being an Inspector that ousts two Scum and lives to win the game, but then I realised that you got bomb'd.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah. RK, I'm impressed at your guessing powers.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 14, 2011)

Whoo, I was lover and I actually lived :D


----------



## Wargle (Aug 14, 2011)

Yay for surviving


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 14, 2011)

(Whoa, i was gonna be outted in the game if it weren'y for mai BGing me. Thanks Mai!)

Anyone else notice that glace was an alien before in a recent mafia game?


----------



## Zapi (Aug 14, 2011)

^Oh yeah, wasn't he alien in Colorized as well? But we killed him pretty early on.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah!

Ya know, there should be a sequal


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 14, 2011)

to which, colorized Pokemafia (because I wouldn't mind doing that again) or this?

I would agree to both.


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2011)

Also, wasn't he jester in Designer Mafia?

I'm not particularly excited for another Colorized Pokemafia, but I'd join it anyway. Another Werewolf would be fun.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, werewolf was really awesome. 

I guess another colorized mafia would be good, but only if you want to, cause most of us seem crazy for werewolf more than the colorized

But if you do want to make another colorized, you could add a little most 'Zest' to it. (Meaning not making me a freaking no power goldeen)


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Yeah, werewolf was really awesome.
> 
> I guess another colorized mafia would be good, but only if you want to, cause most of us seem crazy for werewolf more than the colorized
> 
> But if you do want to make another colorized, you could add a little most 'Zest' to it. (Meaning not making me a freaking no power goldeen)


Psssssssst remember you're not supposed to roleclaim when you're dead.

Anyway, I'm fairly certain that Werewolf had _less_ powered roles, considering that this is one of the more basic forms of the game.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 14, 2011)

Mai said:


> Psssssssst remember you're not supposed to roleclaim when you're dead.


DarkAura isn't dead, so...?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh damn...i thought the colorized mafia game was already over! (Meh, my role was not useful at all)


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2011)

Zapi said:


> DarkAura isn't dead, so...?


...

I thought I saw her name struck out. >_> Oh well, sorry.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 14, 2011)

(Colorized mafia needs the day to start now)

But i'd like a sequal of werewolf (and possibly colorized if you have the time)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 14, 2011)

...whoops.

Let me look into that.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 15, 2011)

DAMN IT! I had a PLAN DAMNIT! I was sooo pissed. And my werewolves fell like dominos after that! I MEAN I KNEW WHAT I WAS DOING! I knew I activated Glace, but I felt the Doctor more important to kill, so I went for DarkAura, but it must've been luck they protected them. I wasn't expecting a bodyguard/kill role. DAMN IT. I was going to kill Glace next. And DAMN!


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

no, it wasnt luck...it twas trust that killed the suspicion.

Twas beauty killed the beast.

Twas mirth that killed sorrow.

Twas the good that killed the scum.

See where i'm going?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 15, 2011)

I was going to have you eaten by werewolves.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

is that the thanks i get for protecting you night 0? 

But trust and good (sometimes) prevail!


----------



## Phantom (Aug 15, 2011)

Says werewolf kibble. >:[

I was evil, like I cared for good prevailing.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

well, if your posting, you probably do care.

XD


----------



## Mai (Aug 15, 2011)

Phantom said:


> Says werewolf kibble. >:[
> 
> I was evil, like I cared for good prevailing.


/I/ am the kibble here, thank you very much! >D The best meatshield. I'm so glad I was lucky~

That was why I was needling you for a target, DarkAura. I needed to know whether target you or KR-10 that first time.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

wait, inspect? what?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 15, 2011)

My wolf pack saddened me. You all let me down.


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey, I did okay!  I kept the town on their toes, at least.  

stupid tasty humans not letting us eat them...


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

LIVED THROUGH THE GAME!!!

YEAH!!!

healer and inspector lived!!!


----------

